# Yankton SD



## hammer007911 (Feb 4, 2009)

I am heading out there this Weekend anyone going to SD this weekend. I like to catch the first birds as they seem to decoy so easy compared to then next wave.

Hammer


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

haha lol wow this must be a shot trying to start something. Have you actually ever hunted snow geese before? Aparently you borrowed Leo's portex and you got Jim Mertz coming to Yankton to mouth call for you! Cause in my experiances the first birds are the worst for decoying..


----------



## hammer007911 (Feb 4, 2009)

I have always had my best luck the first week we head out there. Then it slows down and it seems like they do not decoy as well. Just my limited experiance.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Best luckm, like 2 geese a hunt? What do you consider good luck? Or a good hunt?


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

I've always had good hunts on the first wave of birds that come threw also. And its more than two birds!


----------



## dakotahonker (Feb 18, 2009)

The VERY leading edge birds are actually a little easier to decoy because they are actually ahead of a lot of the pressure. Most people hunt when there is a lot of birds and hunt the masses but the leading edge birds are few and dont get hunted. This weekend may be a good one for the yankton area with all the birds in the basins. hopefully it will be warm for you!


----------



## jwild1022 (Feb 9, 2009)

Give the guy a chance. Those adult birds can be killed, just alittle thougher. Good luck man, hope you have a great hunt.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

shooteminthelips said:


> Best luckm, like 2 geese a hunt? What do you consider good luck? Or a good hunt?


We've had many hunts over 100 on front push birds...you obviously must be the one who has never hunted snow geese!!! Some of the best hunts are when you get there before the birds do although its very tough to time it right. :eyeroll:


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

What about here in Sask? All of the birds are wary here in the spring. You can't even drive within a mile of them. Everyone is always caught up in trying to get the "easy" birds. Go out and have fun.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

You could do fine down there this weekend. We had a couple good hunts down that way the last weekend of Feb. last year but it was a little warmer. Good luck and let us know how it goes. I also agree that if you can get under those leading edge birds, a good hunt can be had.


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

Sounds like a good chance for accumulating snow in SD on Weds nite and Thurs. That could change things a bit. Today is supposed to be very nice, a few birds may show, but I'd be they'll boogie back south if the snow comes.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Traxion said:


> Sounds like a good chance for accumulating snow in SD on Weds nite and Thurs. That could change things a bit. Today is supposed to be very nice, a few birds may show, but I'd be they'll boogie back south if the snow comes.


He's right, the snow will probably keep the masses in NE by the weekend.

Be easy on the guy gang, who wants to fault a guy for wanting to hunt? If I could hunt this weekend......I would too! And I'll be more than happy with 2 geese just for the chance.


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

umm...you cant hunt in yankton anymore, or within 30 miles of yankton. there was a series of explosions on the local golf course, due to un-lit fuses on TNT(acme) tryin to get rid of gophers, and there is so much fertilizer in the ground that the air is very toxic and no-body can hunt here. sorry dude.  :beer:


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

haha that would be qwite the deal there!! haha. Well have there even been any sitings yet?


----------



## dakotahonker (Feb 18, 2009)

saw a flock of about 200 today


----------



## sdgoosekiller (Mar 26, 2008)

9 inches of snow expected almost clear down to sioux falls. The geese are headed back to cancun for spring break.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

sdgoosekiller said:


> 9 inches of snow expected almost clear down to sioux falls. The geese are headed back to cancun for spring break.


more like a solid 4-5....we will be lucky if we see two inches down here.

there will be some local heavy amounts of 6-10 though; but not south of hwy 14.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

the professor said:


> sdgoosekiller said:
> 
> 
> > 9 inches of snow expected almost clear down to sioux falls. The geese are headed back to cancun for spring break.
> ...


So do you expect there to be snows around next weekend?


----------



## sdgr8wthnter (Oct 4, 2005)

I'd be willing to say there will be some around next weekend. How many tough to tell. Have to see what this storm does. If there going to be anywhere it will be south of Brookings.


----------



## hammer007911 (Feb 4, 2009)

Weather pushed us back 

Hammer


----------



## dakotahonker (Feb 18, 2009)

only time will tell how much snow we are supposed to get. The weather channel and accuweather are putting us in 8 to 14 inches here in brookings while are "great" local weather guys are putting us at 2 to 5. Big differences in what they are saying so i really dont know what to think. My prediction is we will get around 5 to 6 inches. This snow is not supposed to go to the south very far tho and should form a pretty good snowline along I90 for the birds to pile up along. Again only time will tell.


----------

